# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  3d printer

## finos

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα 
Αυτό τον καιρό φτιάχνω ενα projeck κι ψάχνω κουτί 
Ωμως πουθενά δεν βρίσκω ενα που να μου ταιριάζει
Κι σκευτικα  την ληση του 3d εκτηπωτη ΩΜΩΣ δεν εχω :Sad:  το κουτί θέλω να είναι τουλάχιστον 20*17*6
Μ*π*υ cm κι ζιταω αν κάποιος απο εσάς έχει κι θέλει να μου εκτιπωσει τα κομάτια κι να μου τα στείλει με το αζιμιοτο  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Satcom

Δείξε κάτι, κάποιο σχέδιο.

----------


## finos

Δεν είν είναι ακόμα μα έτοιμο περιμένω να μου ερθει η οθωνη να το τελιοσω αλά χοντρικά είναι 20χ17χ6

----------


## Spark

λαδερο θα βαλεις μέσα;

----------


## finos

Όχι μονο πλακέτες  :Tongue2:

----------


## Spark

αυτο ειναι πολυ μπάνικο, ριχνεις και ενα βλεφαρο μεσα να δεις τι παιζει

----------


## liat

> λαδερο θα βαλεις μέσα;



rotlmao.gif Μας τέλειωσες Σπύρο

----------


## finos

:Hammer:  :hahahha:  :hahahha:  ωραία τίποτα σοβαρό τρ

----------


## finos

Κανεις ρε παιδια

----------


## GeorgeVita

Με €5.75 συν ταχυδρομικά, ετοιμοπαράδοτο, 80x175x225mm.


http://www.acdcshop.gr/plasticenclos...ey-p-7149.html

----------


## Panoss

Βαγγέλη, είναι λίγο 'κουφό' να χρησιμοποιήσεις 3d εκτυπωτή για να...κατασκευάσεις...κουτί.
Έχεις κανένα λόγο να θες κάτι τέτοιο;
Το λογικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα κουτί σαν αυτό που προτείνει ο Γιώργος.

----------


## Prezonautis

http://www.antoniadis.com.gr/product...oducts_id=5752

----------


## finos

> Βαγγέλη, είναι λίγο 'κουφό' να χρησιμοποιήσεις 3d εκτυπωτή για να...κατασκευάσεις...κουτί.
> Έχεις κανένα λόγο να θες κάτι τέτοιο;
> Το λογικό είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα κουτί σαν αυτό που προτείνει ο Γιώργος.



Χορις να θέλω να ειρωνευτω : ΠΙΕΣ είναι οι χρεισεις του 3d printer ?

----------


## thanasis 1

Δεν θα ελεγα πως ειναι κουφο η κατασκευη ενος κουτιου διοτι πολυ απλα σου δινετε η δυνατοτητα να το σχεδιασεις εσυ ο ιδιος οπως 
θελεις χωρις κανεναν περιορισμο με αποτελεσμα να το "φορεσεις" στην κατασκευη σου χωρις καμια τροποποιηση πραγμα μου δεν θα
μπορουσες να κανεις με ενα συμβατικο κουτι.

----------

finos (11-11-15)

----------


## katmadas

Βαγγελη ο τιτλος δεν εει καμια σχεση με αυτο που ζητας. 

δες για okw

https://www.okw.com/en

τα εχει ο :

http://www.marelectronics.gr/?lang=gr

----------


## Spark

χωρις πλάκα, μπορεις να εχεις δωρεαν ενα κουτι μηκος 30, πλατος 20, υψος 10εκ,
απο ξυλο με αλουμινένια προσοψη και διακόπτες. αυτο ηταν απο ενισχυτη, βρισκεται στην αποθηκη μου, εαν θελεις να ερθεις αθηνα το παιρνεις

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Χωρίς το σχέδιο του κουτιού ( το 3d ) Απλά με τις διαστάσεις  δεν θα σου πει κανείς τιμή 
Πρώτα θα το σχεδιάσεις σε 3d και μετά ξαναβάζεις την ερώτηση
Δεν θα θες απλά ένα κουτί αλλά να έχει και τις τρύπες και ποδαράκια και στήριξη και και και .....
Πιο οικονομικό είναι να πάρεις ένα έτοιμο  
για να πάρεις μια ιδέα, 60ε κάνει το κιλό το υλικό (άμα είναι καθαρό ΑΑΑ που λένε) και 7-8 ώρες εκτύπωση

----------


## thanasis 1

Βαγγο θα δανειστω το θεμα σου για μια ερωτηση που θελω να κανω. :Smile: 
Λοιπον εχω κολλησει στο εξης,στον εκτυπωτη που σε λιγο καιρο τελειωνω δεν ξερω αν συμφερει να βαλω τον εξωθητη :Cool:  σε bowden ή σε direct θεση.
Εχει κανεις πειραματιστει με αυτες τις μεθοδους??Ρωταω γιατι λενε στο διαδικτυο οτι σε bowden εχεις καλυτερη ποιοτητα στην εκτυπωση,αλλοι λενε οτι αν εχεις νημα 1.75mm δεν πρεπει
να το εχεις σε bowden.Πως να το βαλω ρε παιδια εχω χασει δυο μερες με αυτην την μ@λ@κι@.

----------


## Gaou

θαναση καλησπέρα. αν χρησιμοποιεεις αγοραστό κορδόνι τα πλεονεκτήματα - μειονεκτήματα δεν ειναι αξια λόγου ότι και αν κάνεις. αν ομως το κορδόνι σου δεν ειναι αγοραστο ( όπως στην δικια μου περιπτωση ) τότε με Bowden tube δεν προκειται να δεις άσπρη μέρα.....!

Στην ουσια το μικρο πλεονεκτημα του να εχεις Bowden ειναι το πολύ μικρο αναρτομενο βάρος στον χ αξονα. με αυτο μπορεις να επιτύχεις πολυ μεγάλες ταχύτητες εκτύπωσης >60mm/min. To βασικο μειονεκτημα ειναι ότι δεν εχεις πολύ μεγάλη ακριβεια στο retraction και επισης επειδη υπάρχει μεγάλη ελαστικοτητα όταν ο extruder δεν δουλευει μικρή ποσότητα πλαστικου τρέχει απο την μυτη "βρωμιζοντας" σου τα σχέδια.

απο την αλλη γνωρίζοντας ότι κάποια στιγμή θα αρχίσεις να εκτυπώνεις abs  :Wink:  οι μεγάλες θερμοκρασίες θα μεταφέρονται στον extruder οποτε ότι Pla υπάρχει πάνω του κάποια στιγμή θα βγει άχρηστο.

εγώ σημερα ολοκλήρωσα στον δευτερο εκτυπωτή την αφαιρεση του bowden οπου ηταν ριζα μεγάλου κακου και προβληματισμου καθότι το κορδόνι μου το οποιο ήταν πολύ κακο και αρκετά παχύ δεν καταφερνε να φτάσει ποτε στο hotend και για αυτον τον λόγο ειχα επιτυχία στις εκτυπώσεις περίπου 10%-20% . Απο την στιγμή που αλλαξα τον πρωτο εκτυπωτή δεν έχω χάσει καμια εκτυπωση αρα 100% επιτυχία.

----------

thanasis 1 (26-06-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Μολις τον τελειωσα τον εκτυπωτη και εχω ενα προβλημα,οταν παω να κανω μια εκτυπωση ο εξωθητης δεν παει στο κεντρο αλλα σε ασχετο σημειο.
Εχω βαλει lead screw σε ολους τους αξονες και ετσι εκανα τις απαραιτητες διωρθωσεις στο λογισμικο οσο αφορα τα βηματα τον κινητηρων.

#define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   {400, 400, 400, 101.85924}

με τo  MAX_FEEDRATE και  MAX_ACCELERATION παρακατω τι γινεται υπαρχει καποιος τυπος να τα υπολογισω??Εχω ψαξει αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι. 

#define DEFAULT_MAX_FEEDRATE          {300, 300, 5, 25}    // (mm/sec)
#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      {3000,3000,100,10000} X, Y, Z, E maximum start speed for accelerated moves. E default values  are good for skeinforge 40+, for older versions raise them a lot.   

#define DEFAULT_ACCELERATION          3000    // X, Y, Z and E acceleration in mm/s^2 for printing moves
#define DEFAULT_RETRACT_ACCELERATION  3000    // E acceleration in mm/s^2 for retracts
#define DEFAULT_TRAVEL_ACCELERATION   3000    // X, Y, Z acceleration in mm/s^2 for travel (non printing) moves

Μονο οταν εβαλα κατα τυχη τα παρακατω

#define DEFAULT_MAX_FEEDRATE          {5, 5, 5, 5}    // (mm/sec)    
#define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      {100,100,100,100}    // X, Y, Z, E maximum start speed for accelerated moves. E default values are good for skeinforge 40+, for older versions raise them a lot.

η εκτυπωση αρχισε απο το κεντρο αλλα παει απελπιστικα αργα.

----------


## finos

με τι slicer

----------


## thanasis 1

> με τι slicer




????????

----------


## finos

https://ultimaker.com/en/products/cura-software
http://slic3r.org/

----------


## thanasis 1

Σημερα μου ηρθε το θερμαινομενο κρεβατι απο σιλικονη που ειχα παραγγειλει αλλα στην πανω οψη δεν εχει την ταινια διπλης οψης ωστε να το κολλησω
στο κρεβατι.Εψαχνα για ταινια απο την 3M αλλα δεν εβγαλα και πολυ ακρη,εχετε να προτεινετε καποια για αυτην την δουλεια?
Βρηκα αυτην οπου στην σελιδα της λεει 

Temperature resistance short term 200 °C
Temperature resistance long term 100 °C

οποτε λογικα θα μου κανει.

----------


## agis68

> Σημερα μου ηρθε το θερμαινομενο κρεβατι απο σιλικονη που ειχα παραγγειλει



όπως τη βρεί κανείς, εγώ προτιμώ κανα κρεβάτι με σουμιέδες για βιτσια και έτσι!  Η κούκλα να είναι από σιλικόνη γιατί από άλλο υλικό γδέρνει... :Tongue2: 


Δεν μας λέτε παλληκάρια θα μας δίξετε τίποτα να φτιαχτούμε να μπούμε και εμείς στο κλίμα ή θα τη βγάζετε με λόγια και βιντεάκια από youtube?

----------


## thanasis 1

Πολυ συντομα θα σου δειξω,τωρα κανω καποιες δοκιμες.

----------


## teresos

> Μολις τον τελειωσα τον εκτυπωτη και εχω ενα προβλημα,οταν παω να κανω μια εκτυπωση ο εξωθητης δεν παει στο κεντρο αλλα σε ασχετο σημειο.
> Εχω βαλει lead screw σε ολους τους αξονες και ετσι εκανα τις απαραιτητες διωρθωσεις στο λογισμικο οσο αφορα τα βηματα τον κινητηρων.
> 
> #define DEFAULT_AXIS_STEPS_PER_UNIT   {400, 400, 400, 101.85924}
> 
> με τo  MAX_FEEDRATE και  MAX_ACCELERATION παρακατω τι γινεται υπαρχει καποιος τυπος να τα υπολογισω??Εχω ψαξει αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι. 
> 
> #define DEFAULT_MAX_FEEDRATE          {300, 300, 5, 25}    // (mm/sec)
> #define DEFAULT_MAX_ACCELERATION      {3000,3000,100,10000} X, Y, Z, E maximum start speed for accelerated moves. E default values  are good for skeinforge 40+, for older versions raise them a lot.   
> ...



Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό μήπως και σε βοηθήσει :
https://nathan7.eu/stuff/RepRapCalcu...alculator.html 

Πάντως  να ξέρεις οτι με τα leadscrew σε Χ,Υ δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να πιάσεις τις  ταχύτητες του ιμάντα (εκτός κι' αν έχεις υπερβολικά μεγάλα, γρήγορα και  δυνατά μοτέρ).
Γι' αυτό και κατα κόρο χρησημοποιούντε στους εκτυπωτές  ιμάντες στον Χ,Υ γιατί θέλουμε ταχύτητα και όχι δύναμη σε αντίθεση με  τα cnc που θέλουμε δύναμη και όχι ταχύτητα.

Οπως είπε και ο  Παύλος πιο πάνω, οι περισότεροι κατασκευαστές πλέον χρησημοποιούν Bowden  γιατί το μικρότερο βάρος σημαίνει λιγότερη αδράνεια και άρα
 προσφέρει μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα και ακρίβεια εκτύπωσης ,αρκεί βέβαια το κορδόνι να είναι ακριβείας......
και σε περίπτωση που χρησημοποιούνται πολαπλές κεφαλές τοτε ο Bowden είναι μονόδρομος.
Στην περίπτωση μόνο που εκτυπώνουμε ελλαστικά κορδόνια (pvc κ.τ.λ ) τότε ο extruder τύπου Wade (direct) είναι ...must.

----------


## thanasis 1

Γιωργο τελικα βρηκα τι παιζει με τα lead screw και πως τα υπολογιζεις αυτα,σε ευχαριστω παντως. :Smile:

----------


## thanasis 1

Αυτου του ειδους οι φλαντζοκολλες κανουν για να κολλησω την αντισταση σιλικονης στο κρεβατι??

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα πηρα την abro 1200 που αντεχει πανω απο 200 βαθμους και η δουλεια εγινε,την κολλησε την αντισταση.

Τωρα εχω το εξης προβλημα η πλακα αλουμινιου διαστασεων 32x32  και παχος 3mm που εχω για το κρεβατι του εκτυπωτη δεν ειναι επιπεδη.
Πηγα σε ενα μηχανουργειο και μου εκοψε την πλακα αλλα κανει κοιλια απο την μια ακρη στην αλλη.Λογικα αν ξανα ζητησω να μου καψει παλι το ιδιο προβλημα θα εχω.
Παιζει να μπορω να την βρω τελειως επιπεδη σε καποιο ποιο "εξειδικευμενο" μηχανουργειο?? 
Να βαλω τζαμι στα 3mm η θα εχω και εκει προβλημα??

----------


## Fire Doger

Άμα βάλεις τζάμι με αμμοβολή στην μια πλευρά για να μην γλιστράει σαν διάολος δεν νομίζω να έχεις θέμα, από θερμοκρασίες δεν ξέρω, ρίξε λίγο λιωμένο πλαστικό σε ένα κομμάτι να δεις αν σπάει :Tongue2:

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Οτι και να κάνεις με το τραπέζι πάντα θα σου βγαίνει στραβό λόγω της ανομοιόμορφης θερμοκρασίας.
Πάνω από το αλουμίνιο θα βάλεις τζάμι 3mm
θα ζητήσεις να είναι για θερμοκρασία αλλιώς θα σπάσει μόλις ανέβει πάνω από 60 βαθμούς 
το καλύτερο είναι να κάνεις και αυτό
https://youtu.be/hLPOeTFkiq0 
στα σχόλια θα δεις και τη σελίδα που περιγράφει πως γίνεται

----------


## thanasis 1

Μιχαλη εχω βαλει τον αισθητηρα και ελεγχει 9 σημεια οπως και σε εσενα.
Στο σημειο 0,0,0 η αποσταση του nozzle απο το κρεβατι ειναι σωστη οταν παει ομως στο κεντρο του κρεβατιου η αποσταση ειναι πολυ μεγαλη,κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε να την διορθωνει?
Αφου στο κεντρο εχει κοιλια δεν θα επρεπε να κατεβαινει και να διορθωνει την αποσταση?
Εσενα απ οτι βλεπω στον z σου γυρναει πολυ τις ντιζες σε εμενα απειροελαχιστα,ισα που το καταλαβαινεις.

----------


## Gaou

Για να πάρεις αλουμινιο ίσιο ( επιπεδο ) πρεπει να ζητήσεις χυτη πλάκα τουλάχιστον 4χιλ και πάνω. Απο εκεις και στο εξής ότι και να πάρεις ειτε απο κατασκευης ειτε απο την θερμοκρασία θα σου στραβώνει..! Οσο αφορα στο bed levelling φαντάσου ότι ο εκτυπωτής θα στο ισιώσει αν ομως ειναι κυρτο το αλουμινιο τοτε και το σχεδιο σου θα βγαινει κυρτο.

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα εβαλα το κρεβατι απο τον αυθεντικο prusa στον δικο μου και ηταν μια χαρα,ευτυχως.
Σκεφτομαι να παρω γυαλι αλλα τι παχος?Στα 3mm ειναι καλα ή να παρω στα 5mm γιατι οι διαστασεις θα ειναι 35x35?
Επισης εχετε να μου προτεινετε καποιο καταστημα στην αθηνα για να παρω το κομματι γυαλι που θελω?

----------


## Gaou

to γυαλί δεν ειναι η καλύτερη λύση Θανάση. η καλύτερη λύση ειναι το αλουμινιο με δευτερο το γυαλι απουσία ουσιαστικής εναλλκτικής. τώρα αν ντε και καλά θες γυαλί νομιζω ότι τα 5 ειναι καλά αλλα θα πρεπει να στο επιβεβαιώσουν οι γνώστες . τώρα άν το γυαλι δεν ειναι ψημένο μπορει να γινει ελαφρώς επικινδυνο αλλα μεγάλα παιδιά ειμαστε ας προσέχουμε...! αυτο που θ ζητήσεις ειναι να ειναι σατινέ και όχι αμμοβολη. Αν μπορεις ψημενο καλύτερα . αν μπορεις πυριμαχο ακομα καλυτερα και τελος αλουμινιο τοτε τέλεια. ψαξε πάτσης τζάμια γερακας. αυτοι ξέρουν και θα σου πούν.

----------

thanasis 1 (14-09-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Ο πατσης θα μπορει να μου δωσει ενα κομματι που θελω ομως??
Θα παρω τηλεφωνο αυριο να ρωτησω.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Στο μεγάλο που είναι θερμαινόμενο το τραπέζι έχω βάλει pirex (70ε στοίχισε το 50Χ50)
Από κάτω είναι το θερμαινόμενο και από πάνω βάζω μπλε ταινία αυτή που χρησιμοποιούν οι μπογιατζήδες (τη μπλε όχι τη σομόν)
Στο μικρό εκτυπωτή πάνω από το αλουμίνιο έχω βάλει τζάμι απλό γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιώ το θερμαινόμενο.

το τζάμι το έβαλα γιατί αν και το τραπέζι ήρθε ίσιο μετά από τη χρήση του θερμαινόμενου άρχισε να στραβώνει 
Μικρή μεν η διαφορά αλλά όταν το πάχος είναι 0,35 παρουσιάζεται πρόβλημα.
Πάνω στο τζάμι βάζω τη μπλε ταινία 
Την αυτόματη μεταβολή στο  Ζ την έβαλα επειδή ο εκτυπωτής δεν έχει στιβαρή κατασκευή και κάθε φορά που τον μετακινούσα από πάγκο σε πάγκο έπρεπε να ρυθμίζω και το ύψος.

thanssis 
9 σημεία είναι πολλά και δεν χρειάζεται 4 είναι αρκετά Αρκεί το τραπέζι να είναι ίσιο
κανονικά θα έπρεπε να γυρίζει όπως το δικό μου 
Σε κυρτό τραπέζι θα βγει και το αντικείμενο κυρτό
Βάλε ένα τζάμι πάνω στο τραπέζι να βγει ίσιο το αντικείμενο από κάτω
Όταν το παραγγείλεις πες τους να σου κάνουν και τις τρύπες για να βγάλεις τελείως το αλουμίνιο από κάτω

----------

thanasis 1 (15-09-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Στον μεγαλο εκτυπωτη που λες τι παχος γυαλι εχεις βαλει??Εχεις κατευθειαν το θερμαντικο απο κατω απο το γυαλι χωρις να υπαρχει πλακα αλουμινιου ετσι?
Οσο αφορα για τον αξονα z μαλλον εσενα γυρναει ποιο πολυ διοτι απ οτι ειδα δεν εχει lead screw οπως σε εμενα και ετσι θα εχω αλλο βημα,ετσι πιστευω.






> Όταν το παραγγείλεις πες τους να σου κάνουν και τις τρύπες για να βγάλεις τελείως το αλουμίνιο από κάτω



Αρα μου λες να βαλω κατευθειαν το θερμαντικο κατι απο το γυαλι χωρις να υπαρχει το αλουμινιο απο κατω ετσι?
Τοτε μαλλον θα χρειαστω παχος 5mm γιατι τα 3mm δεν νομιζω να ειναι σωστη επιλογη για μεγεθος 35x35.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

> Στον μεγαλο εκτυπωτη που λες τι παχος γυαλι εχεις βαλει??Εχεις κατευθειαν το θερμαντικο απο κατω απο το γυαλι χωρις να υπαρχει πλακα αλουμινιου ετσι?
> Οσο αφορα για τον αξονα z μαλλον εσενα γυρναει ποιο πολυ διοτι απ οτι ειδα δεν εχει lead screw οπως σε εμενα και ετσι θα εχω αλλο βημα,ετσι πιστευω.
> 
> 5mm
> 
> 
> Αρα μου λες να βαλω κατευθειαν το θερμαντικο κατι απο το γυαλι χωρις να υπαρχει το αλουμινιο απο κατω ετσι?
> Τοτε μαλλον θα χρειαστω παχος 5mm γιατι τα 3mm δεν νομιζω να ειναι σωστη επιλογη για μεγεθος 35x35.




5mm εχω αφαιρεσει το δικο του Μονο το τζαμι
Απο κατω εχω τοθερμαντικο και απο τη πανω βαζω τη μπλε ταινια
 Ζητησα και μου εκαναν τις τρυπες , Ιδια τιμη ειχε

----------

thanasis 1 (16-09-16)

----------


## thanasis 1

Τελικα πηγα στον πατση και πηρα ενα κομματι ψημενο γυαλι 40χ40 αλλα και αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτα ισιο κανει κοιλια στη μεση και οσο φτανει στην ακρη μειωνετε.
Επρεπε να τους πω οτι το θελω απολυτα ισιο ή ουτε και αυτοι δεν θα μπορουσαν να κανουν κατι?

----------


## Fire Doger

> Τελικα πηγα στον πατση και πηρα ενα κομματι ψημενο γυαλι 40χ40 αλλα και αυτο δεν ειναι απολυτα ισιο κανει κοιλια στη μεση και οσο φτανει στην ακρη μειωνετε.
> Επρεπε να τους πω οτι το θελω απολυτα ισιο ή ουτε και αυτοι δεν θα μπορουσαν να κανουν κατι?



Μήπως σου έδωσαν κάποιο απ' τα περισσεύματα και έτυχε να κάνει κοιλιά? 
Τι πάχος πήρες? Αν πήρες κάτι λεπτό ίσως όπως τα είχαν αποθηκευμένα σε μεγάλα κομμάτια δεν άντεχε το βάρος του και πήρε σχήμα.
Μου φαίνεται περίεργο να έχει αισθητή καμπύλη ένα τόσο μικρό κομμάτι γυαλί.

----------


## thanasis 1

5 χιλιοστα ειναι το κομματι αυτο,ενταξει δεν λεω οτι φενετε με το ματι απλα εβαλα ενα αλφαδι απο ακρη σε ακρη και ειδα οτι κανει κοιλια.
Να φανταστεις κανει κοιλια οσο το παχος ενος χαρτιου α4,δεν ειναι κατι το φοβερο αλλα σε εναν εκτυπωτη δημιουργει προβλημα.
Παντως περιμενα πως θα ηταν απολυτα ισιο,μαλλον επρεπε να τους το πω οτι το θελω απολυτα ισιο αλλα φανταστηκα οτι ειναι περιττο.

----------


## Fire Doger

Αν είναι μόνο στην μία πλευρά και όχι στρόγγυλη κοιλιά στην μέση τότε μάλλον είναι λόγο του ότι τα αποθηκεύουν όρθια, ένα κομμάτι απ' την γωνία ίσως να μην έχει.

Επειδή ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ αλλά το έχω ψάξει και έχω δει 40 διαφορετικά σχέδια, ποιο μοντέλο έχεις? Ποιο θα πρότεινες?
*Άσχετο, Είδα ένα βίντεο στο οποίο εκτύπωνε σε ABS και μετά τα βουτούσε σε acetone vapor bath (δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι) και τα έκανε τέρμα γυαλιστερά σαν να ήταν molded.
*https://youtu.be/J_TYzy5YQTI?t=4m29s*

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιτα εγω εχω αυτον τον prusa i3,τωρα εφτιαξα εναν ιδιο απο την αρχη αφου ειχα τα μοτερ και οτι αλλο θα χρειαζομουν με αλουμινιο ωστε να εκτυπωνω σε μεγεθος 350x350x350.
Εσυ θες κατι ετοιμο ή να το φτιαξεις αναλογα με τις αναγκες σου??
Αν εκτυπωσεις π.χ. με nozzle 0.2mm και μετα το βαλεις σε ισοπροπυλικη αλκοολη τοτε φευγουν τα στρωματα και φαινεται αψογο,και με 0.5 nozzle αν εκτυπωσεις και παλι θα γινει
ωραιο δεν λεω απλα θα εχει μια μικρη διαφορα. :Smile:

----------


## Fire Doger

Ανάγκες δεν έχω, σαν entry level τον θέλω για να δω τι και πως και όλο και κάπου θα χρειαστεί. Από φαντασία άλλο τίποτα :Lol: 
Σε κάτι έτοιμο ασυναρμολόγητο σκέφτομαι για να μάθω τα κόλπα του, που υστερεί κλπ αλλά χάθηκα στα μοντέλα. Για να έφτοιαξες 2ο μάλλον αξίζει τον κόπο ο Ι3
Πχ τώρα είδα αυτό και αυτό που έχουν 50eu διαφορά αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα αν έχουν κάποια διαφορά :Tongue2: 
Καρούλια από που παίρνεις?

----------


## thanasis 1

Κοιτα για τα δικα μου ματια μια χαρα εκτυπωσεις κανει ο i3,μαλιστα ειχα συγκρινει με μια εκτυπωση που ειχε γινει σε εναν ultimaker και ενταξει δεν ειδα τρομερη διαφορα στην ποιοτητα.
Αναλογα με τα ποσα λεφτα διαθετεις πας και στον αναλογο βεβαια γιατι υπαρχουν και καλυτεροι,εγω νημα παιρνω απο το grobotronics της primavalue αρκετα καλο και φθηνο.
Παντως θα προτεινα αν πας σε i3 να μην παρεις την εκδοση που ειναι ολο απο plexiglass αλλα να παρεις αλουμινιου.

----------

Fire Doger (22-12-16)

----------


## chip

θέλω κι εγώ να πάρω 3D printer αλλά το καθυστερώ γιατί το PC και το LAPTOP είναι παλαιά και έχουν Windows XP οπότε θα έχω πρόβλημα να βρω λογισμικό για να την 3d σχεδίαση....

πέρα απ΄ αυτό, ο εκτυπωτής που θα ήθελα είναι ο prusa i3 MK2 (αυθεντικός prusa) γιατί έχει *αυτόματο calibration* και δεν χρειάζεται ρυθμίσεις για την πλάκα εκτύπωσης, ενώ μπορεί να τυπώσει και με τουλάχιστον *15 τύπους πλαστικών*. Επίσης αργότερα μπορεί να δεχθεί *KIT αναβάθμισης (269 ευρώ) για να τυπώνει με 4 διαφορετικά χρώματα*. Το κακό είναι η τιμή του, 739 ευρώ σαν ΚΙΤ, 999 συναρμολογιμένος....  :Sad: 
οπότε μάλλον σε Wanhao Duplicator i3 V2.1 θα καταλήξω....

----------


## thanasis 1

Ναι chip ο mk2 ο αυθεντικος ειναι εξαιρετικος απο πολλες αποψεις το μονο μειον ειναι οι τιμη.
Ατιμη κριση... :Sad:

----------


## Panoss

Οπότε μαζευτείτε 3-4 άτομα να αγοράσετε έναν και οι 3 μαζί.
Κολεκτίβα κι έτσι, κομμουνιστικά πράματα. 
che-che-guevara-communist-cigars-grayscale-49379-480x320.jpg

----------


## FreeEnergy

Βρε παλικάρια... Μια και έχετε 3D εκτυπωτή δεν κάνετε το κουτι που θέλει στο http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=87688 ο *electronio* ;

----------


## chip

μέσω μίας διαφήμισης στο facebook έμαθα για τον sourcerabbit 3d printer που φαίνεται αξιόλογο προϊόν και είναι *MADE IN  GREECE,* σε λογική πιστεύω τιμή για τα χαρακτηριστικά του και γι αυτό πιστεύω ότι άξιζε η αναφορά του στο forum.
 Επίσης ο κατασκευαστής του φτιάχνει και CNC Routers!
https://www.sourcerabbit.com/Shop/pr...3d-printer.htm
https://www.sourcerabbit.com

----------


## Gaou

> .....



δυστηχώς δεν ειναι τπτ απο τα δύο του φθηνά. Ο εκτυπωτής ειναι εμπνευσένος απο το prusa τον I3 και όσο αφορά στο cnc που έχει ειναι πολύ ακριβό σε σχέση με τα openbuilds ρουτερ. Ειναι πολύ δύσκολο να παραγει πλεον κάποιος κάτι φθηνο στην ελλάδα για διαφορους λόγους, αλλα εν πάσι περιπτώση οι συγκεκριμένοι ( και οι περισσότεροι πλεον) εκτυπωτές που κυκλοφορούν φέρουν πλακέτα ramps που γενικά ειναι πολύ παραμετροποιήσιμη αλλα και όχι φιλική. 

Αυτος ειναι και ο λόγος που πολλοι τους παραταανε αφου τους πέρνουν.

¨οσο αφορά στον electronio κοιταξα στο ποστ αλλα δεν καταλαβα τι ψάχνει .

----------


## chip

ο prusa έχει 999 ευρώ συναρμολογημένος ενώ ο sourcerabbit έχει 599, οπότε ο ελληνικός είναι πολύ πιο φθηνός από το prusa, αν και ο prusa έχει πλέον επιπλέον βελτιώσεις όπως αυτόματη διόρθωση ώς προς τη γεωμετρία του εκτυπωτή κλπ.... όμως δεν έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσον τον Prusa. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και κινέζικοι με λιγότερο απο 200 ευρώ αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι σωστό να συγκρίνουμε την ποιότητα του κινέζικου που είναι φτιαγμένος από Plexiglass με τον Ελληνικό που είναι μεταλικής κατασκευής. Ίσως η καλύτερη σύγκριση θα ήταν με κάτι σαν τον Wanhao i3, με τα περίπου 400 ευρώ, όπου ο Ελληνιός υπερτερεί στον όγκο εκτύπωσης (που είναι ένα από τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά που καθορίζουν την τιμή ενός 3d printer.).
Κατα συνέέπια, ο Ελληνικός δεν είναι ούτε ο φθηνότερος ούτε ο καλύτερος 3d printer, έρχεται όμως με μία λογική τιμή, πιστεύω, για την κατηγορία του και γι αυτό πιστεύω άξιζε η αναφορά σε αυτήν, όπως και να τον έχει υπόψην του όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για αγορά 3d printer. Επίσης είναι μία παρακίνηση ώστε αν τον διαθέτει κάποιος να γράξει σχόλια γι αυτόν.
Τα 3d ρουτερ έχουν μεγάλο εύρος τιμών που σε μεγάλο βαθμό έχει να κάνει με την χρήση για την οποία προορίονται... αν δηλαδή θα το πάρει ένας ταμπελατζής που θα το δουλεύει κάθε μέρα είναι διατεθειμένος να δώσει πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσά από αυτά που ζητά ένας ερασυτεχνικός router που θα έχει ελαφριά χρήση. Δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να ξέρω αν είναι καλή ή όχι η τιμή του εφόσον δεν ξέρω την αντοχή του... όμως πστεύω οτι θα είναι καλύτερος ποιοτικά από τα φθηνά κινέζικα...

Αν είναι εύκολο γράψε μας λίγα λόγια για το σε τι υστερεί το ramps. το ramps δεν είναι μια απλή πλακέτα που ενενώνει το arduino με τα stepper motor drivers κλπ? Σε ένα έτοιμο μηχάνημα η ύπαρξη ramps έχει να προβληματίσει σε κάτι τον τελικό χρήστη?

----------


## Gaou

> ο prusa έχει 999 ευρώ συναρμολογημένος ενώ ο sourcerabbit έχει 599, οπότε ο ελληνικός είναι πολύ πιο φθηνός από το prusa, αν και ο prusa έχει πλέον επιπλέον βελτιώσεις όπως αυτόματη διόρθωση ώς προς τη γεωμετρία του εκτυπωτή κλπ.... όμως δεν έχουν όλοι τη δυνατότητα να αγοράσον τον Prusa. Φυσικά υπάρχουν και κινέζικοι με λιγότερο απο 200 ευρώ αλλά δεν νομίζω οτι είναι σωστό να συγκρίνουμε την ποιότητα του κινέζικου που είναι φτιαγμένος από Plexiglass με τον Ελληνικό που είναι μεταλικής κατασκευής. Ίσως η καλύτερη σύγκριση θα ήταν με κάτι σαν τον Wanhao i3, με τα περίπου 400 ευρώ, όπου ο Ελληνιός υπερτερεί στον όγκο εκτύπωσης (που είναι ένα από τα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά που καθορίζουν την τιμή ενός 3d printer.).
> Κατα συνέέπια, ο Ελληνικός δεν είναι ούτε ο φθηνότερος ούτε ο καλύτερος 3d printer, έρχεται όμως με μία λογική τιμή, πιστεύω, για την κατηγορία του και γι αυτό πιστεύω άξιζε η αναφορά σε αυτήν, όπως και να τον έχει υπόψην του όποιος ενδιαφέρεται για αγορά 3d printer. Επίσης είναι μία παρακίνηση ώστε αν τον διαθέτει κάποιος να γράξει σχόλια γι αυτόν.



http://shop.prusa3d.com/en/3d-printe...3-mk2-kit.html   απο τον ίδιο τον Ιωσήφ....!

Τώρα πιο κάτω δεν θα πάω αναλύοντας.. Θα πώ μονο ότι σήμερα στα 600 ευρώ παιρνεις απίστευτα μηχανήματα. Και ουτε ο Prusa ειναι ένας απο αυτα αλλα ουτε sourcerabbit.

Οσο αφορά σε ακρυλικο vs σιδήρου θα σου πώ θα σε ρωτήσω κάτι . θα αντικαταστούσες όλα τα πλαστικά εξαρτήματα του αυτοκινητου σου με μεταλλικά. .? Οι εκτυπωτές δεν χρειάζονται βάρος καθότι δεν κοβουν και δεν έχουν αντισταση. Ακαμψία χρειάζονται και για αυτο υπάρχουν και πολλοι πλαστικοι ειτε ακρυλικοι ειστε ξύλινοι .





> Τα 3d ρουτερ έχουν μεγάλο εύρος τιμών που σε μεγάλο βαθμό έχει να κάνει με την χρήση για την οποία προορίονται... αν δηλαδή θα το πάρει ένας ταμπελατζής που θα το δουλεύει κάθε μέρα είναι διατεθειμένος να δώσει πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσά από αυτά που ζητά ένας ερασυτεχνικός router που θα έχει ελαφριά χρήση. Δεν μπορώ λοιπόν να ξέρω αν είναι καλή ή όχι η τιμή του εφόσον δεν ξέρω την αντοχή του... όμως πστεύω οτι θα είναι καλύτερος ποιοτικά από τα φθηνά κινέζικα...



Σε αυτά τα λεφτά για να μήν το αναλύω και αυτο παραπάνω παιρνεις ρουτερ απο το openbuild Που κόβει την σειρά 60ΧΧ αλουμινιου. Καταλαβαινεις για τι δυνάμεις μιλάμε. Το συγκεκριμένο το ρούτερ που ( δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν μονο σαν διαφημιστικό που δεν νομίζω) θα καιγόταν στα 5χιλ. κοψίματος.
Αν παρακολουθήσεις λίγο τα cnczone θα δεις ότι οι αμερικάνοι που στον τομέα τυο cnc ειναι με διαφορά πρώτοι πολλές φορές σοκάρονται με την ποιοτητα των κινέζικων μηχανημάτων. Δυστηχώς η κινα θα μας φάει όλους....! Ετυχε δε και έπεσα σε ποστ προ 5 ημερών οπου άνθρωπος αγόρασε κινέζικο που αντιστειχουσαι σε πάνω απο 120000 με καμια 13000. Ολο το φόρα επαθε πλάκα. Στο ιδιο μήκος κυματος και πριν 1 μηνα έπεσα σε συζήτηση που ειχε ξεκινήσει απο αυστραλούς με το ιδιο αντικειμενο . 
ΟΙ κινέζοι πλεον ειναι μονοδρομος στην ρομποτική και τα παρεμφερη της.






> Αν είναι εύκολο γράψε μας λίγα λόγια για το σε τι υστερεί το ramps. το ramps δεν είναι μια απλή πλακέτα που ενενώνει το arduino με τα stepper motor drivers κλπ? Σε ένα έτοιμο μηχάνημα η ύπαρξη ramps έχει να προβληματίσει σε κάτι τον τελικό χρήστη?



ο χρήστης δεν θα γινει ποτέ τελικός ...! αυτο εγραψα οτι το ραμπς που όντως ειναι μια πλακέτα που στεκεται σαν ενδιάμεση του 2560 του μεγκα και του εκτυπωτή θέλει πάρα πολλές γνώσεις για να μπορέσεις να εκτυπώσεις. αν ένας χρήστης που όντως εχει φτάσει σε καλά επιπεδα δοκιμάσει ειναι σίγουρο ότι θα εκτυπώσει  . Εγώ με 28 κιλα εκτυπωσης απο τα οποια περιπου 10 χρηστικά άν ειχα ξεκινήσει με ραμπς θα τα ειχα πετάξει απο το παραθυρο τα μηχανηματα.

Γενικά ολη η κοινότητα των λεγομενων reprap προσπαθει να κάνει το αντικειμενο user friendly. η ramps δεν ειναι . Εγώ προσωπικά ειχα δυο σετ με ραμπσ το ένα το χάρισα και το άλλο το εχω στο σακουλάκι του μπας και ποτε μου χρειαστει ...!  Γενικά όσο αφορά στο hardware τους υστερει πολύ απέναντι  στα smoothieboard ( που δεν έχω παοψη ) και στα duet ( που σας έχω ζαλίσει πολλες φορες) Το κολπο με το ramps ειναι ότι κατεφερα οι κινέζοι και το αντιγραψαν και αυτο βολευε την ομάδα του Arduino γιατι σαν τελικό αποτελεσμα μπορει να χάσαν λεφτά αλλα το arduino επεκτάθηκε πάρα πολύ . κιαι αν τα κοιτάξεις και side by side θα δειες ότι άν πάρεις την αυθεντική πλακέτα και την συγκρινεις τιμολογιακα με τους ανταγωνιστές του θα δεις ότι χανει κατα κράτος. απλά τα ramps σου κοστιζει περιπου 35 ευρώ τελική ( χωρίς οθόνη) ενω τα άλλα ξεκινάνε απο 70 και πάνε οσοθεςδωσε.

Τέλος

Γενικά υπάρχει κάτι στον επαγγελματισμο των ελληνων που ουτε σαν απατεώνας το καταλαβα ούτε τώρα το πίάνω. Αυτο ειναι η λογική ότι αμα κάτι κάνει τοσο γιατι εγώ να πάω να το πουλήσω πιο κάτω. 

Εγώ πάντα ημουν της αποψης ότι για να βρεις κάτι ποσο πουλιέται το μονο που πρεπει να δεις ειναι πόσο σου κόστισε, και όχι αυτο που μου λένε διάφοροι ότι κοιτα το πόσο το πουλάνε οι άλλοι . 

Νομίζω ότι οι κινέζοι όταν βγήκαν στην αγορά δεν ειδαν πόσο το πουλάνε οι άλλοι αλλα πόσο κοστίζει σε αυτο.υς. προσωπικκές πεποιθήσεις παντα, ετσι ...

ραμπς εχει ο θανασης και επισης εχει και προυσα τον οποιο απο ότι εχω καταλάβει τον έχει φτιάζει μονος του απο αλουμινιο. αυτος μπορει να πει περισσότερα για την πλακέτα.

----------

chip (24-09-17)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Σε έτοιμο μηχάνημα όλες οι παράμετροι είναι περασμένες 
Ο χρήσης δεν πειράζει τίποτα 

εχω τον pursa I3 και εκτός από τη θερμοκρασία δεν πειράζω τίποτα άλλο. τις βασικές παραμέτρους τις είχε 
αλλά και η αναβάθμιση που του έκανα μόνος μου (να μετρά το τραπέζι), πάλι δεν χάλασε τίποτα. 
Πάντως καλή προσπάθεια 
αν και του συστήνω να βάλει την αυτόματη ευθυγράμμιση του τραπεζιού

***** αυτό το πράσινο που άλειψε το τραπέζι στο 5 βιντεο ξερετε τι είναι?

----------

chip (24-09-17)

----------


## Gaou

> Σε έτοιμο μηχάνημα όλες οι παράμετροι είναι περασμένες 
> Ο χρήσης δεν πειράζει τίποτα 
> 
> εχω τον pursa I3 και εκτός από τη θερμοκρασία δεν πειράζω τίποτα άλλο. τις βασικές παραμέτρους τις είχε 
> αλλά και η αναβάθμιση που του έκανα μόνος μου (να μετρά το τραπέζι), πάλι δεν χάλασε τίποτα. 
> Πάντως καλή προσπάθεια 
> αν και του συστήνω να βάλει την αυτόματη ευθυγράμμιση του τραπεζιού
> 
> ***** αυτό το πράσινο που άλειψε το τραπέζι στο 5 βιντεο ξερετε τι είναι?



κάνε μου μια χάρη για να καταλαβαινουμε και τι μας φταει και πες πόσο *τον πλήρωσες και πότε? *

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

250$ απο το ebay 
τον εχω 11 μηνες 
μεταφορικά τον έδινε free gia Ελλάδα ΛΟΛ εεε
αλλά τον έφερα με DHL se 7 ημέρες

από ότι έχω δει τόσο κάνουν και σήμερα

Αυτό το πράσινο που αλείβει το τραπέζι τι ειναι ?

----------


## Gaou

> και μεταφορικα αλλα 250 γιατι ηρθε με DHL



αυτο με αφησε λίγο μαλ****κα.

@ chip . δεν χαλιεμαι που υπάρχουν τέτοιες προσπάθειες στην ελλαδα. ουτως η αλλως στο ιδιο καζάνι βράζουμε όλοι μας. και εν πάσι περιπτώση η αναπτυξη του τοπου συναιπάγεται και αναπτυξη της ατομικοτητας μας και το αναποδο, αλλα νομίζω ότι πρεπει να βάλουμε τα δυνατα μας που btw η ιστορία εχει δειξει ότι ειναι τα δυνατοτερα όλων στον γαλαξία.

Δυστηχώς ομως επιδυκνιουμε μια κατάσταση που και εκει έχουμε πρωτεια. και τώρα ειμαστε σσε αυτην την επιδειξή.

δεν ειναι τυχαιο στο εμπορικό κομμάτι ότι οποιαδήποτε νεα εταιρία σκοτώνει τιμές άμα θέλει να παραγκωνίσει τον ανταγωνισμο. δειτε τον zara τον οποιο ποτε δεν συμπάθησα ποσο εχει ανεβάεσει πλέον τις τιμες

----------


## Gaou

@ κωλο μποτ που ποσταρε ....! καταλαβαινεται τώρα γιατι λέξεις κλειδια στο ιντερνετ πρεπει να τις γραφουμε ανορθογραφα ή καθόλου . ο ρουφιάνος γκουγκλλλ παντου μοιράζει δεδομένα τα οποια τα παιρνουν εννιοτε και μαλάκες που βάζουν τα μποτςς να κανουν τις βρωμοδουλειες τους.

αυτο το πρώτο που διαφημιζει έχει γεμισει τους υπολογιστες των παιδιών με ιους και σπαιγουερ.

----------


## nikos1

Με κάνα δυο βελτιώσεις ο Anet A 8 εκτυπώνει ικανοποιητικά για ερασιτεχνική χρήση
IMG_0183.jpgIMG_0185.jpgIMG_0187.jpgIMG_0188.jpgIMG_0216.jpgIMG_0217.jpg

----------


## nikos1

Και μερικά κομμάτια

IMG_0192.jpgIMG_0193.jpgIMG_0196.jpgIMG_0201.jpgIMG_0213.jpgIMG_0215.jpg

----------


## nikos1

Ο αισθητήρας αποστάσεις δεν έχει συνδεθεί 
IMG_0218.jpgIMG_0219.jpg

----------

